# NY Strip & Maytag Blue



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 9, 2005)




----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 9, 2005)

=P~  =P~  =P~  =P~  =P~  =P~  =P~  =P~  =P~  =P~  =P~  =P~  =P~  =P~  =P~  =P~  =P~  =P~  =P~  =P~  =P~  =P~  =P~  =P~  =P~  =P~  =P~  =P~  =P~  =P~


----------



## Shawn White (Jul 9, 2005)

what a beautiful steak Pigs!


----------



## Griff (Jul 9, 2005)

Pigs

I think your picture just resloved what we're going to have for dinner.

Griff


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 9, 2005)

I'm lucky to have a local old time butcher. They still cut up sides of beef rather than open a cardboard box of meat. Strip, T-Bone, & Porterhouse $6.49 per pound cut as thick as you like. I call him every now and then and ask for a " Fred Flintstone " steak. It's a sirloin cut 1 1/2 inches thick. Need a power nap after scarfing down that bad boy.


----------



## Finney (Jul 9, 2005)

Pig, that is one of my favorites... except I opt for a ribeye.  
Can't beat a good grilled steak with a topping of blue cheese.  You should also try Roquefort.  Mmmmmm mmmm.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 9, 2005)

MMMMMMmmm Blue. I love it ! Nice hunk of meat too !


----------



## Finney (Jul 13, 2005)

Clemson Blue is mighty fine too.  Made in Clemson, SC.  One of the better blue cheeses you can find.


----------



## Finney (Jul 13, 2005)

Smokehouse said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only Blue Cheese.
Certainly not those rabid-ass Clemson sports fans.  :happyd:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 13, 2005)

Don't get the tiggers riled up.  We'll never hear the end of them.


----------



## Rev.Jr. (Jul 13, 2005)

"and away we go!" Too late Capt.... The blue cheese is just the tip of the iceburg of great things coming out of God's country...CLEMSON!


----------



## Finney (Jul 13, 2005)

Oh no.... Rev's one of THEM!!!! ](*,)  ](*,)  ](*,)
_
okay you monkey spanker... I fixed it. _


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 13, 2005)

Finney said:
			
		

> Oh no.... Rev's _*on*_ of THEM!!!! ](*,)  ](*,)  ](*,)



 :lcry:  :lmao:  :lcry:  :lmao:  :lcry:  :lmao:  :lcry:  :lmao:


----------

